# Scenic ocean drive between LA & San Diego?



## northwoodsgal (Dec 22, 2006)

Now that I've realized the famous Hwy 1 ends just south of LA and not all the way to San Diego, I was wondering if there are any scenic highway stretches between the two cities.  Is there even a short stretch that's close to a movie version scenic?  Should I just not plan on it and wait for another vacation to enjoy Hwy 1 between LA and San Francisco? Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2006)

101 from San Clemente to San Diego is pretty much all along the coast.  I don't remember how much of it is actually ocean view, but I think quite a bit.  Enjoy your drive.


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2006)

Once you leave San Clemente, the only road near the ocean is I-5 all the way to Oceanside since you're passing through Camp Pendleton.  Once you get to Oceanside, you can hit Coast Hwy (101) again, but it's a combo of commercial and residential with intermittent ocean views.  As you get to La Jolla, it combines with Camino Del Mar and Torrey Pines Road then Prospect, then La Jolla Blvd and the view is almost non-existent unless you go on some of the residential streets further west.  There are a couple of "don't miss" places (in my opinion) near there: Ellen Scripps Browning Park and Wind & Sea Beach.  

See here

One is the north tip of the outcropping and the other is in the lower left around to the west.

If you continue, you will hit Mission Blvd into Mission Beach and Pacific Beach and then once you cross over the bridge and pass Sea World you're technically in San Diego.

We've done the drive a few times and it's interesting.  Usually I have a map handy - either on my laptop or my cell phone - so we can stay as close to the shore as possible.  It gets quite congested through Del Mar and Solana Beach and it's not very scenic through much of Encinitas.  There are some good views south of Oceanside through Carlsbad, though.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## northwoodsgal (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for pointing out the aerial map!  I hadn't thought to look at it but it sure puts the area in perspective!

We are staying in Carlsbad so it looks like I-5 will be giving us a nice view through Camp Pendleton anyway.  Thanks for the tip on the beaches.  It took be awhile to find the Wind and Sea beach on Google, but I can see where it would be an interesting place to visit with all of the rock.

It looks like Hwy 1 isn't that far from LAX where we're flying in to.  When I looked at the aerial views it seemed to be developed almost all the way along the coast until San Clemente.  Do you know if this is an easy drive or are there a lot of stop lights to wait for?  Thanks again.


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2006)

PCH from LAX to San Clemente? Wow.. that would be a trek..  LOTS of lights.  PCH isn't much of a "highway" anymore.  It's nearly fully developed (mostly commerical) from Malibu on down.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## bigrick (Dec 22, 2006)

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> ...wait for another vacation to enjoy Hwy 1 between LA and San Francisco?



This trip is mostly via 101 out of LA.  North of Santa Barbara you should stop at Solvang which is a delicious town full of Swedish delicacies.  

Hwy 1 really becomes a separate route at San Luis Obispo.  Hwy 1 north from here is one of the best drives in California.  Give yourself plenty of time for this leg.  There's a lot of beauty around every corner.  Driving north here has the added advantage that you are on the hill side of the road with less chance to plunge off the road just trying to see that glorious view a bit more! Definitely visit Hearst's Castle and dream!

From Monterey to Santa Cruz the road is mostly freeway but still very scenic.

Santa Cruz to SF is similar to the SLO to Monterey run -- very scenic!  This section also has more beaches (just like California, there's more access now that you're further north and the water is colder!!) and few people (at least the last time I drove this section in say '73).

You could spend a lifetime exploring everything there is to do on 101 from LA to SF.  Or a few days of quick driving with a few selected stops.

Me?  I'm on the lifetime plan for this area with a few timeshare treks thrown in too!


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 23, 2006)

I did that trek this past Jan. and was a bit disappointed.  There were a lot of parks along the way, but they pretty much all required a day use fee.  So just to stop and gaze at the ocean was not free.  The view from the road was often obscured by buildings.  It was also a LONG trip through lots of little towns and stop lights.  Probably took us about 7 hours to make it to Anaheim from San Diego.


----------



## barndweller (Dec 23, 2006)

*Not worth the time*

We did this once thinking it would be pretty like our northern Ca. coast road. Flew into LAX, went to Disney for a couple days, then rented a convertible & headed for San Diego. Took us all day. Capistrano was a nice stop but much of the drive is inland and not scenic. Don't bother. All the parks required a fee.

North of L.A., now that's another story. Central coast is a beautiful trip with plenty of places to visit. But I'd save that for another time when you are staying further north. The distances are pretty far & the road is slow driving.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I won't plan on a seaside excursion this time around.  At some point in my life, though, I would like to drive the part north of LA.


----------

